# Printing Frustrations!



## lanluna (Jul 22, 2011)

Im having a hard time finding a place to get my photos printed locally.  I'd really like to find a place to do it here as I can somewhat manage the quality of the final print.  I went to a place today and got horrible banding across my B&W photos I suspect its the paper and maybe the printer.  Im doing a show and need the highest quality possible, and thoughts or suggestions are much apprecatied 

L


----------



## The_Traveler (Jul 22, 2011)

White house photo.com

Millers

AdoramaPix


----------



## ann (Jul 22, 2011)

Go over to APUG and post a message for Valerie, She teaches in Texas, (I know it is a big state, but since you have a location of Texas TEch, she may have contacts at various schools. ) I have forgotten which University she works for, but it is worth a try.


----------



## ann (Aug 9, 2011)

huh


----------

